# Any tips on how to train stacking?



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Hi all! I was just wondering if anyone had any tips on how to teach a dog to hold a decent stack? I'm not planning to show, but would simply like to take some better pictures. He knows Stand/Stay, but whenever I try to pose him he starts to act really goofy and/or looks awkward. Maybe I just haven't practiced enough.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

This thread has step by step directions with photos:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/critique-my-dog/94556-how-stack.html

And this is a video on how to train the stack:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uGX0G-KTlAE


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Thanks Mary Beth! The links are very helpful!


----------

